# Old Truma Gas Heater not working.



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a 1989 S class Hymer with an independent Truma Gas heater. It worked fine until recently - however now it wont turn on fully. The pilot flame works so there is gas available to it and obviously the spark is working as the pilot flame comes on. However it just will not go into full on mode. Any ideas out there??


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Low on gas


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Low on gas


 I really hope you are trying to be funny there! Yes that was the first thing I checked!


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*truma gas heater*

Hi,Have you tried changing the gas bottle regulator,it could be on its way out.
Cheers
Colin


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would have thought a dodgy regulator might be the cause.

By the way my Truma heater (1991 Hymer B694) works well but smells of burning rubber. The hotter it gets the more it smells. I have taken the cover off a couple of times poked around a bit, cleaned and re-assembled but the smell persists. Any ideas?


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Failure of the Thermocouple ? 
This is heated by the pilot light and and allows gas to the burners

regards Charles


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

BIGMILLIE said:


> Failure of the Thermocouple ?
> This is heated by the pilot light and and allows gas to the burners
> regards Charles


If the thermocouple fails then all the gas is shut off, i.e. no pilot light either.

JohnW


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally found the problem.. dirt in the gas pipe believe it or not! Not enough to stop the pilot from lighting but enough to stop the heater from coming on!! Thanks for all the replies though!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd be interested to know what pipe you found the dirt in and where it is located?


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

JackieP said:


> I'd be interested to know what pipe you found the dirt in and where it is located?


sorry Jackie cant help you there as I sent it to the local garage where they have a brilliant Polish guy who solved the problem


----------

